# Lyft Scam Beware



## BeantownZombie (May 1, 2016)

anyone else have lyft call they to "verify" there account regarding drivers switching vehicles?

I got one today and its a scam so beware.

It seemed legit til he asked for the mobile code to access my account online then got real defensive when I told him no Ill go to the lyft office to handle it. he replied that they have to mobile confirm eveything that its not something they can do in the office.

I replied with do what you need to on your end even if it means deactivating my account im not giving you the code, I go to the boston lyft office tomorrow and deal with it.

He hung up


----------



## LowRiderHyundai5000 (Jun 23, 2016)

When I get a call from any scammer I like to turn the table on them. Fake a car crash.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

BeantownZombie said:


> anyone else have lyft call they to "verify" there account regarding drivers switching vehicles?
> 
> I got one today and its a scam so beware.
> 
> ...


Yup, it's a scam, and so is driving for Lyft -- get out while you can!


----------



## NIlG (Sep 23, 2016)

I do agree. I have been driving for lyft since last 4-5 mos. I was told by too many friends that it is not worth. Lyft or Uber we make average 70Cents per mile. As per IRS we spend 0.58 cents per mile. So what we made? 0.12 Cents per mile? BS.

Another problem I found with Lyft only is they are keep changing per mile rate by location. I have noticed this specially when we have longer ride. After asking for explanation. They broke it down for me as 0.87 per mile 0.17 per min and $1.30 base fare. Last night again I found some discrepancy in my fare calculation. And Now I got paid 0.83 per mile. How come? Does any of you know?

Here is the calculation they sent me.
*_Pricing_
Pickup Charge: $1.13
Distance: $34.28 (41.3 miles × $0.83 per mile)
Time: $8.25 (48.55 minutes × $0.17 per minute)
Ride Total: $43.66
Prime Time: $0.00
Ride Total With Prime Time: $43.66 ($0.00 + $43.66)
Commission: -$10.92
Total Sent To Driver: $32.75


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Lots of ways to be scammed through phone. And I actually experienced one this week.

*To be safe, never give out your code...at all.
*
Scam as follows.
1. Call you using a number used by lyft passengers.
2. Knows your name and lets you verify your number.
3. Will let you know that they will send you a code.
4. Will inform you that you qualify for a new/better/beta lyft program.
5. Will give you info about yourself, that you are in their system.
6. Will ask again for code (*Dont give code out, lyft wont ask via phone, or any type of communication.)*

If you got duped in giving your 4 digit code, be prepared for your balance to be cashed out. They will change your bank info and cash out your remaining balance asap.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I thought the Lyft scam was not showing the PT % until the ride was over 

Seriously I haven't gotten these but I have gotten telemarketer calls from the Lyft number. It'll show the Lyft number, when I answer it is a computerized voice saying something about a rider. It then clicks and about 75% of the time it will disconnect and end the call. The other 25% it's a telemarketer, usually asking for some random name.

It sounds like a VOIP call on a bad connection from somewhere very far away.

Did Lyft get hacked and lose driver info? Or did some 12 year old figure out how to exploit one of the 'great tech companies'?


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

They don't get your actual number. If I'm a lyft pax and send the driver a msg, i can get a pseudo number, not drivers actual number. Will contact that number days after and it will connect to a lyft driver.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

JuniorSF said:


> Lots of ways to be scammed through phone. And I actually experienced one this week.
> 
> *To be safe, never give out your code...at all.
> *
> ...


Why not play games with them and give them fake numbers or even really screw with them and insist the code has letters haha


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Note that unless you've recently cancelled or been cancelled on, the scammers IS SOMEONE YOU DROVE RECENTLY


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Note that unless you've recently cancelled or been cancelled on, the scammers IS SOMEONE YOU DROVE RECENTLY


How recently... 1 day or 2 weeks


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberGeo said:


> How recently... 1 day or 2 weeks


Probably more like 1 day

Although you could always do a pax account ride (or even cancel), save the phone number and check to see how long it stays active


----------

